# Serbian/Croatian/Bosnian (BCS): vamos mejorando



## lazarus78

hello everybody!

In Spanish we use the idiom "vamos mejorando" when a situation is improving. Literally translated means "we are improving" but it doesn't refer to "us" but to the general situation. How could express this in Srpski ili Hrvatski ili Bosanski ili Crnogorski... 

hvala vam! 

pozdrav

Lazarus


----------



## Duya

I can't think of a "hard" idiom at the moment, but some of the following will do:

Ide na bolje _(perhaps the most idiomatic)_
Situacija/stanje je sve bolja/e
Sve je bolje (i bolje)
Situacija/Stanje se popravlja


----------



## lazarus78

svidja mi se "ide na bolje". Hvala ti puno, Duya!!!

Pozdrav. Lazarus


----------



## dudasd

Mala ispravka: *nabolje* se piše spojeno.


----------



## lazarus78

a, da? ok, gracias! 

pozz!


----------



## Duya

dudasd said:


> Mala ispravka: *nabolje* se piše spojeno.



D'oh! Ovo je valjda najnedosljedniji segment u cijelom pravopisu; znam da je kriterijum za spojeno pisanje predlog+nešto "kad je konstrukcija poprimila drugačije značenje od sastavnih dijelova" i/ili kad "funkcioniše kao prilog za sebe", ali odrediti granicu je prilično netrivijalno, a i čini mi se da je i u pravopisu povučena prilično arbitrarno. To valjda samo vi lektori znate u brucu . (Mada, da sam razmislio, napisao bih "nabolje" korektno.)

Omiljene dileme su mi "pri+tom" i "u+stvari". Nemam pojma šta kaže pravopis; u stvari, nemam pojma ni šta bih ja napisao -- ionako 90% teksta pišem na engleskom.


----------



## dudasd

Šta da radimo, još ga je Belić spojio; isto je ostalo u Pravopisu MS '60 i Pravopisu (odnosno dopuni pravopisa) iz 1993 (koji se gotovo svake godine štampa, i svaki put primetim poneku malu promenu). Mada se ne slažem s time da važi samo za nas lektore, bar je u moje doba to moralo da se uči u školi.  

Dakle: nabolje i nagore, nadole i nagore/naviše, nadohvat itd. Generalno je to pravilo dobro rešeno, ali iima i nekoliko čudnih izuzetaka. Npr. "na dušak". Popio vodu na dušak. Pitam se šta tu znači reč dušak... tj. znam šta sama reč znači, ali nema je u savremenom jeziku, izgubila se (za razliku od "gore" i "dole") - šta onda tu traži razdvojena od negacije??? 

Iako je off-topic, valjda je dozvoljena drugarska pripomoć: pri tom i u stvari. Kod "pri tom" je u jednom školskom izdanju pravopisa izveden pokušaj da se "pritom" uvrsti kao dopuštena varijanta, što delimično ima opravdanja, jer se (nažalost) sve ređe čuje jasno odvojeni oblik "pri tome" i pravi akcenat u "pri tom" (koji se sme izgovarati i sa nenaglašenim prilogom "pri"). Ali spojevi tipa "u stvari" i "bez veze" jasno se osećaju kao razdvojene reči (ni u kojoj varijanti ne izgovaraju se kao Ustvari i BEZveze), tako da samo načas treba promisliti pre nego što se napišu. Lično, kao najveće skrnavljenje mi deluje spajanje glagola s objektom - vidim da sad masovno pišu "je*iga" i "je*ote" spojeno. Srećom, to još nije po pravopisu, ali već zamišljam blisku budućnost... pisaćemo "udriga", "vidije", gledajih"...   

P. S. Mnogo je dobar taj izraz "u brucu"... nisam ga dosad čula. Hvala, upisujem ga u svoj privatni vokabular, uz dopuštenje.


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> D'oh! Ovo je valjda najnedosljedniji segment u cijelom pravopisu; znam da je kriterijum za spojeno pisanje predlog+nešto "kad je konstrukcija poprimila drugačije značenje od sastavnih dijelova" i/ili kad "funkcioniše kao prilog za sebe", ali odrediti granicu je prilično netrivijalno, a i čini mi se da je i u pravopisu povučena prilično arbitrarno.



Istina! Taj dio pravopisa je živi užas.  Iako bih rekao da su neki drugi dijelovi skoro pa jednako nedosljedni i nelogični, kao npr. pravila za zareze i velika/mala početna slova. Zbog takvih loše osmišljenih pravila, pisati na hrvatskom ili srpskom bez pravopisnih grešaka je praktički jednako teško kao i na engleskom, ako ne i teže. 



dudasd said:


> Iako je off-topic, valjda je dozvoljena drugarska pripomoć: pri tom i u stvari. Kod "pri tom" je u jednom školskom izdanju pravopisa izveden pokušaj da se "pritom" uvrsti kao dopuštena varijanta, što delimično ima opravdanja, jer se (nažalost) sve ređe čuje jasno odvojeni oblik "pri tome" i pravi akcenat u "pri tom" (koji se sme izgovarati i sa nenaglašenim prilogom "pri"). Ali spojevi tipa "u stvari" i "bez veze" jasno se osećaju kao razdvojene reči (ni u kojoj varijanti ne izgovaraju se kao Ustvari i BEZveze), tako da samo načas treba promisliti pre nego što se napišu.



Nažalost, problem je to što naglašavanje takvih konstrukcija jako varira između lokalnih izgovora po Bosni, Hrvatskoj i Srbiji. U mom rodnom bosanskom dijalektu, kad se koristi sa značenjem _besmisleno_ ili _nezanimljivo_, _bez veze_ se izgovara kao jedna riječ, s kratkouzlaznim naglaskom na prvom slogu, napola progutanim drugim _e_ i dugim završnim slogom. Štoviše, sjećam se da kad sam naučio taj izraz kao klinac, isprva mi uopće nije bilo jasno da se radi o kombinaciji prijedloga _bez_ i imenice _veza_ -- meni je to zvučalo kao sasvim posebna riječ. U doslovnom značenju, _bez veze_ se izgovara sasvim drugačije, kao dvije jasno zasebne riječi. Dakle, situacija je slična slučaju _napolju_/_na polju_.

Zbog takvih razlika između lokalnih izgovora, bilo kakva pravila za pisanje prijedloga skupa ili odvojeno u različitim slučajevima će biti prava noćna mora za većinu ljudi. Da bi pisao bez greške, čovjek jednostavno mora naučiti sve slučajeve napamet (evo, sad sam opet morao stati i razmisliti ). Jedino rješenje koje bi ukinulo te teškoće bi bilo pisanje svih prijedloga odvojeno.



> Lično, kao najveće skrnavljenje mi deluje spajanje glagola s objektom - vidim da sad masovno pišu "je*iga" i "je*ote" spojeno. Srećom, to još nije po pravopisu, ali već zamišljam blisku budućnost... pisaćemo "udriga", "vidije", gledajih"...


Skrnavljenje? Pa Španjolci rade upravo to, i šta im fali?  Ozbiljno, nije da bih sad zagovarao neku radikalnu reformu u tom pravcu, ali kad bismo (hipotetski) dizajnirali pravopis od početka, ne vidim zašto ne bismo pisali enklitike skupa s glagolom, kao u španjolskom. Enklitičke zamjenice su i tako negdje u sivoj zoni između zasebnih riječi i morfema vezanih uz glagol.


----------



## dudasd

Verovatno bi u tom slučaju Španci smatrali skrnavljenjem kad bi ih neko naterao da pišu enklitike odvojeno.  Ionako su nam pravopisi već zakomplikovani... da se ja pitam, klekla bih pred pojedine naše jezičare s molbom da više ne eksperimentišu.


----------



## SkinnyGirl

Ljudi, ima još Srba na forumu...
Ima li mesta za mene???


----------



## Athaulf

dudasd said:


> Verovatno bi u tom slučaju Španci smatrali skrnavljenjem kad bi ih neko naterao da pišu enklitike odvojeno.



S druge strane, Portugalci (čija je gramatika u tom pogledu vrlo slična španjolskoj) ih razdvajaju s crticom. Ljudi su stvarno kreativni u ovom pogledu. 



> Ionako su nam pravopisi već zakomplikovani... da se ja pitam, klekla bih pred pojedine naše jezičare s molbom da više ne eksperimentišu.


Da, problem s reformama pravopisa u našim jezicima (sva tri... ups... htjedoh reći četiri ) je to što svi takvi pokušaji završavaju nekakvim nakaradnim, loše osmišljenim mjerama koje na kraju samo stvaraju veći kaos u praksi. Ali mislim da bi bilo pošteno priznati činjenicu da nam pravopisi zaista imaju nekoliko užasno loše dizajniranih područja koje bi bilo vrijedno reformirati kad bi postojala praktična mogućnost za jednu pravu, dobro osmišljenu reformu. Ja zadnjih godina radim na engleskom jeziku, ali čak i od osobne pismene komunikacije mi je muka kad vidim koliko grešaka prave visokoobrazovani ljudi, uključujući tu i mene, i to u pravopisu koji bi trebao biti jedan od najlakših na svijetu. 

Osim toga, još jedan veliki problem na području bivše Jugoslavije danas je nedostatak kontrole kvalitete tekstova u praksi. Pritom mislim i na nedostatak kvalitetnog formalnog lektoriranja (čast izuzecima ) i na loše znanje ostalih profesionalaca kojima jezik ili pisanje nije primarna struka. Kad čitam knjige ili novine na engleskom, pa čak i ozbiljnije web stranice i druge neformalne tekstove koje su napisali visokoobrazovani ljudi, mogu biti praktički siguran da u njima nema pravopisnih grešaka osim povremenog tipfelera, tako da mi engleske riječi i izrazi obično ostaju u pamćenju u ispravnom obliku. S druge strane, u hrvatskom ili srpskom više uopće ne mogu biti siguran da je nešto ispravno samo zato što sam negdje vidio da neki pisac ili novinar (a kamoli inženjer, odvjetnik, liječnik...) tako piše. U tom pogledu, situacija je jako nazadovala u zadnjih petnaestak godina. Da nisam odrastao na starim knjigama iz doba bratstva i jedinstva i kao klinac pokupio mnoge vrijedne lekcije od nastavnika stare škole kakvih je danas sve manje, mislim da bi mi pravopis danas bio još daleko gori...


----------



## lazarus78

Ljudi!!! Ja samo sam pitao kako se kaže "vamos mejorando" i vidite gdje šte stigli...! Da li šte svi ludi? 

Ja onako sam mogao da vaš razumijem (moj nivo je dovoljno za izporazumijevanje ali za vaših tekstove me bi trebalo 2 sata i 3 riječnici! )

Skoro 3 i po god. da živim u ex-Yu, u glavnom u CG ali i godinu i nešto u BiH. Vrlo kratko sam bio na predavanje i jezik sam naučio preko priča s prijateljima. Ja pričam i slušam, čitam i pomalo pišem, puno griješim i me ispravliju, ali uvijek pokušavam da učim i da se pantim od ovoga što čujem ili što čitam.... ali to je katastrofa!  

Kao Athaulf je rekao...


> u hrvatskom ili srpskom više uopće ne mogu biti siguran da je nešto ispravno samo zato što sam negdje vidio da neki pisac ili novinar (a kamoli inženjer, odvjetnik, liječnik...) tako piše.


Ja čujem neko ko kaže "ajmo na _*more*_" i ja to čuvam u glavu i mislim "ok, tako je pravilno, _ajmo na more_" ali sutra pričam s nekom drugom ko me kaže "hoćemo li na _*moru*_?" I totalno poludim... naravno na kraju nemam pojma i pričam i svi se zezaju od mene... 

Ovo mi je nešto baš čudno. Znam da padeže su teške, ali šokira me da domaći ljudi toliko griješe... na španskom ima nekoliko glagoli da ljudi pogrešno koristi, i puno greškama na pisanje (b i v isto zvuće, h se ne pročita...) ali, u mojm slučaju, ovdje je previše!!!! 

I tako vam je to
(to je crnogorski način)

Samo havaljujem bogu da nisam htio da naučim u Niš!!! 

Pozdrav svima!

Lazarus


----------



## dudasd

Eto, Lazaruse, sad i sami vidite koliko je komplikovan pravopis - i naši ljudi greše.  Vama je to velik kompliment, jer za kratko vreme ste dobro savladali jedan težak jezik. Samo napred... i izvinite što smo vaše pitanje iskoristili da malo popričamo o pravopisu.  Nadam se da se ne ljutite.


----------



## lazarus78

Hvala, Dudasd! Pa nema veze, samo sam se puno (positivno) iznenadio da od ovoga pitanja ste toliko filosofirati! 

Vidim da Jana mi je editirala tekst i da samo mi je izpravila _capital letters_... ja se izvinijavam svima zbog greska... ali mene bi bilo vise korisno da se me izpravljaju gramatickih i ortografickih greske... a i mozda ni nemaju! 

Pozdrav!


----------



## Athaulf

Aquí tienes unas correcciones gramáticas y ortográficas: 



lazarus78 said:


> Hvala, Dudasd! Pa nema veze, samo sam se puno (po*z*itivno) iznenadio da od ovoga pitanja ste toliko filosofira*l*i o ovom pitanju!
> 
> Vidim da Jana mi je Jana editirala tekst i da samo mi je samo i*s*pravila _capital letters_... ja se izvi*nj*avam svima zbog gre*š**a*ka... ali men*i* bi bilo vise korisn*ije* da se  m*i* i*s*pravlja*te* gramati*č*k*e* i ortograf*ske* gre*š*ke... a i mo*ž*da *ih* ni nema*m*!
> 
> Pozdrav!



Una cuestión importante: la preposición _de_ no se traduce como _od_ cuando significa _acerca de_. En estos casos se deberia traducir como _o_:

_Hablamos *de* eso. = Govorimo *o* tome.

_


----------



## lazarus78

Uau! 

Gracias / Thanks / Hvala / Merci / Obrigado / Gracie / Danke 

Da li svi ste poliglota ovdje?  Samo si pogrešio jednom, Athaulf... deber*í*a. Svaka ti čast!!! 

Do sada sam bio samo na Engleški/Španski forum, ali možete biti sigurni da ću posijetiti ovaj forum da me pomognete da naučim vaš jezik. 

Hvala puno svima i veliki pozdrav!


----------

